# Bird is not afraid to make moves



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/caught_web_pacers_blog_larry_bird_midseason_2012_02_23.html



> How rewarding is it for you to see this plan come together?
> 
> "It was a long, tough three years for me. Once Donnie (Walsh) left, I knew the situation. When I talked to the owners I had a vision of how I wanted to do it. Out of the 13 guys, 12 of them are ones I brought here. So I have a sense of the type of player I want and what type of team I like to see play -- not only for me but for the franchise. We want to continue to get better, we want to continue to draft well and we're still looking. *We've got $15 million under the cap and I'm not afraid to make another move now to strengthen our bench or maybe even (add) one or two guys. We're still out there looking and whatever we can do to make this team better, we're going to do."*
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Only real move I'd like to see is a quality backup for the 4-5. I don't think upgrading the PG spot is realistic, and no ones giving us a better SF for Granger.

I'm happy even if we make no moves, but it sure would be nice to see less of Amundson on the floor.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If Foster would ever be healthy, we wouldn't need to see Amundson on the floor. But yes, another backup big that's not Amundson/Pendergraph would be nice, as well as a backup swingman (Courtney Lee?) that can play defense and shoot the ball.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Foster's just not going to be healthy, he's old with a history of back problems. Anything Foster gives you is just gravy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Foster's just not going to be healthy, he's old with a history of back problems. Anything Foster gives you is just gravy.


I agree. I kept waiting and waiting thinking "Just wait until Fosters back!" but in reality this is probably it for him career wise. At least as being someone you can rely on.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I agree. I kept waiting and waiting thinking "Just wait until Fosters back!" but in reality this is probably it for him career wise. At least as being someone you can rely on.


yeh- i agree. i love feisty however, this is definitely his last year. his back is very fragile after all these years of playing in the paint. he just can't give you much anymore because he is usually on the bench with a bad back. he plays about as much as pollard used to for us.

we definitely need a true backup big who can play tough D


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

clownskull said:


> yeh- i agree. i love feisty however, this is definitely his last year. his back is very fragile after all these years of playing in the paint. he just can't give you much anymore because he is usually on the bench with a bad back. he plays about as much as pollard used to for us.
> 
> we definitely need a true backup big who can play tough D


For what it's worth, Jermaine O'neal may actually be a buy-out candidate later this month. His contract is likely to be used as salary ballast, and when he's not broken he's a serviceable backup center.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bogg said:


> For what it's worth, Jermaine O'neal may actually be a buy-out candidate later this month. His contract is likely to be used as salary ballast, and when he's not broken he's a serviceable backup center.


Jermaine also wouldn't mind retiring a Pacer.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Jermaine back in Indiana would be pretty cool. I never had anything against the guy just things after the brawl were never the same and he needed a change of scenery.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Bring JO back!...

For what he'd be worth, why not?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If O'Neal isn't bought out, Boris Diaw is a guy that could be had for next to nothing in a trade. Charlotte's going to be looking to dump his cap figure and get something in return before he hits free agency this summer, so a second rounder and maybe a marginal prospect(like Lance Stephenson) should do it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Considering that Lance Stephenson is the most talented player (according to Bird) on our team the only deal I would do for him is Rondo.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Really? The head-case that can't crack the rotation? I understand saying you'd rather not move him for a three-month rental, but you're not trading him for any less than an annual all-star?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I was kidding. 

He was in the rotation until Vogel benched him because AJ Price played one good game (hasn't since).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Gonzo said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> He was in the rotation until Vogel benched him because AJ Price played one good game (hasn't since).


Price has had, by my count, 6 or 7 good games out of the last 11.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I want to believe in Lance, but he's making it harder all the time. He's significantly improved this year, and that significant improvement still makes him a liability on both sides of the floor. He still has a ton of potential if he'll ever "get it," but people have been waiting for him to "get it" since he was in high school. If he ever does, I doubt it'll be with Indiana.

And AJ Price is atrocious. He's probably the worst backup PG in the entire NBA. What if I told you that a player would be getting significant minutes in Indy who doesn't do anything but shoot 3's, and he can't even shoot 3's well? Bring back Haywoode Workman from officiating!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What do you guys want to see moving forward next year? Can we even get Gordon over here without moving out cap space? 

I'd like to pick up Nash, but know there's slim to no chance of that happening. Maybe something like

Collison/Hill (either or can start really)
*Gordon*/George
Granger/George
West/Hansbrough
Hibbert/*Quality FA or drafted backup big*

Not sure if getting Gordon is realistic with what it will cost to keep Hibbert. 

I'm starting to agree that Collison isn't exactly the quality of starter I want, and Hill may be better, but I'm willing to give him some more time. Takes a lot of time for most PG's to develop their NBA game. 

Also, I don't love the idea of demoting George to the bench, but if Gordon wants to be here, how do you say no? Would be nice if we could flip Granger for a nice starting PG, but I doubt that offers out there.


Anyways, just bored and looking to get some Pacer talk going.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Not a big fan of injury prone Eric Gordon unless we can get him cheap. I'd like us to make a run at Deron Williams if at all possible considering how costly Hibbert could be. Of course we need a backup Center, not sure what prospects are available this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Not a big fan of injury prone Eric Gordon unless we can get him cheap. I'd like us to make a run at Deron Williams if at all possible considering how costly Hibbert could be. Of course we need a backup Center, not sure what prospects are available this year.


I just can't see Deron coming here though. It would be nice, but we aren't on his list.


----------

